# Tips are no longer included in your Uber fare



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

This thread is dedicated to launching a public information campaign intended to let riders know that tips are no longer included in what they are paying for the ride.

Old Town Scottsdale, my area, is fairly affluent. People can and do throw me lots of extra money on cab fares. I give a 7$ ride and get $10 almost all the time. Very often I get much better.

UBER RIDES ARE WAY CHEAPER.

My $7 cab ride is like $4.50 on UBER now. PLUS (I'm not ashamed to admit) my uber service is better. Customers need to know there is NO EXCUSE not to tip. They should not be willing to throw $10 on a cab (tip plus fare) and then get away with throwing $4.50 for a better service.

I will be starting a public information campaign in Old Town to inform people that basically, being a cheapass is not acceptable. If they love uber and want to keep it (which they do) then they cannot have it for such a low price.

I will have a tip jar in my uber car to get the point across. I will post signs at common pick up areas. If anyone asks, tips are no longer included in the price, and the fact uber is telling passengers this is currently the subject of a lawsuit.

Lucky for me my uber cash is just extra money. If they deactivate me LOL I will let my kids use their stupid phone to beat on.

UBER is a great idea and I want to see it grow but not at mine or other drivers expense.

Please share your ideas on this thread about how you would spread the word that it's time to tip UBER drivers!

I'll be back


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Got to say, I'm not thrilled that there is no way to add a tip onto the credit card. I'm sure many would and you can on Lyft. On the other hand, a "tip jar" when Uber policy says tipping is not required sounds like you're begging for trouble.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

That my style. Besides, a jar does not make it required. Everyone seems to have a jar these days. MAKE SURE you put some cash in it at first though so it's not empty! If they ask tell them of course tips aren't required, they aren't required in a cab or a restaurant or at a hairdresser either. TIP by their very definition are NEVER required. The point here is we need to educate the customer that they are NO LONGER INCLUDED.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> This thread is dedicated to launching a public information campaign intended to let riders know that tips are no longer included in what they are paying for the ride.
> 
> Old Town Scottsdale, my area, is fairly affluent. People can and do throw me lots of extra money on cab fares. I give a 7$ ride and get $10 almost all the time. Very often I get much better.
> 
> ...


Hear Hear Man!
*"Being Uber means that there is no need to TIP!"*
What a bunch of hooey!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

BTW I don't need a jar in my nasty old cab, people just throw money because they like me and know tips aren't included. That's why they need to know they aren't included here too ... because uber is better. 

Also, get a square register for free and accept credit tips or street fares for a tiny % and the swipe takes literally 20-30 seconds! No driver should be without the square ever.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> This thread is dedicated to launching a public information campaign intended to let riders know that tips are no longer included in what they are paying for the ride.
> 
> Old Town Scottsdale, my area, is fairly affluent. People can and do throw me lots of extra money on cab fares. I give a 7$ ride and get $10 almost all the time. Very often I get much better.
> 
> ...


Is Scottsdale where there are those Horse studs and shows?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Got to say, I'm not thrilled that there is no way to add a tip onto the credit card. I'm sure many would and you can on Lyft. On the other hand, a "tip jar" when Uber policy says tipping is not required sounds like you're begging for trouble.


He already said that he doesn't give a flying eff whether or not Uber deactivates him. We need more drivers like him who are willing to shine a light on Uber's bogus policies, and fewer obedient serfs!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Square sounds interesting. Do they have to type in name/address or just the amount? With no per transaction or monthly fees it looks promising.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

Uber pitches the no tipping rule big time to riders. I've had numerous occasions when the rider's friend pulled out his wallet to pick up the tip at the end of the ride, only to have the rider pipe up to say "put your wallet away, the tip is included in the fare". Hinting about getting a tip, explaining that it's not included, or putting out a tip jar would be inviting low ratings from passengers. The solution is for Uber to wake up and start embracing tips. They need to allow tipping through the app just like Lyft does if they want to keep me driving for them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Square sounds interesting. Do they have to type in name/address or just the amount? With no per transaction or monthly fees it looks promising.


Square Register is great! Best App Ever...bar none! 
It's easy peasy...swipe the card, enter the amount, and the transaction is processed in a sec! Most of the time the cardholder's email or cell phone number is already in the system, so you can send em an email/text receipt if needed.
I recommend that you use "Cleveland UberX, Your Cell Phone Number" as your Public Profile/ Business Info, so that the pax contacts you directly, and not Uber, in case there is a problem. (I had One problem transaction in thousands that I've processed on Square...I ran the card twice cause I thought that the first one didn't go through.) And the money is in your back acc. the next morning even b4 u wake up!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Just wanted to see if anyone else has come up with ideas to spread the word about tipping.

I went with extreme measures this weekend. Check out the story here.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/unofficial-old-town-scottsdale-thread.1900/


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Square sounds interesting. Do they have to type in name/address or just the amount? With no per transaction or monthly fees it looks promising.


There is a small transaction fee. 2.75% per swipe. You swipe, they sign on your phone and POOF ... you get money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> There is a small transaction fee. 2.75% per swipe. You swipe, they sign on your phone and POOF ... you get money.


No signature necessary for transactions under $25!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> That my style. Besides, a jar does not make it required. Everyone seems to have a jar these days. MAKE SURE you put some cash in it at first though so it's not empty! If they ask tell them of course tips aren't required, they aren't required in a cab or a restaurant or at a hairdresser either. TIP by their very definition are NEVER required. The point here is we need to educate the customer that they are NO LONGER INCLUDED.


The concept of an "included" tip goes against the very definition of a tip because if it is included, it is not optional, and if it is not optional, then it is by definition expected as a normal part of your pay, therefore not a tip.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone else has come up with ideas to spread the word about tipping.
> 
> I went with extreme measures this weekend. Check out the story here.


Any time the topic comes up in my vehicle, I always use the minimum fare scenario. On a $4 fare, the driver gets $2.40, but what did he have to do to earn that $2.40? Drive to the client (10 minutes plus gas), wait on the client (5 minutes for a residential address), drive to destination (5 minutes plus gas), so take off $1.50 for gas, that leaves you with $0.90 for 20 minutes, or $2.70/hr. I then ask what part of the $0.90 they consider to be a tip. Everyone who has listened to that has tipped , unfortunately its not the minimum fares that ask about tipping. I'm hoping that one of those "25 things that your xxxx will never tell you" articles comes out about Uber, and that tipping takes up at least 5 spots!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> Any time the topic comes up in my vehicle, I always use the minimum fare scenario. On a $4 fare, the driver gets $2.40, but what did he have to do to earn that $2.40? Drive to the client (10 minutes plus gas), wait on the client (5 minutes for a residential address), drive to destination (5 minutes plus gas), so take off $1.50 for gas, that leaves you with $0.90 for 20 minutes, or $2.70/hr. I then ask what part of the $0.90 they consider to be a tip. Everyone who has listened to that has tipped , unfortunately its not the minimum fares that ask about tipping. I'm hoping that one of those "25 things that your xxxx will never tell you" articles comes out about Uber, and that tipping takes up at least 5 spots!


Do you handle the credit tips with square register? If so, how do you make asking what amount to enter with as little awkwardness as possible?


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Do you handle the credit tips with square register? If so, how do you make asking what amount to enter with as little awkwardness as possible?


I don't use square or anything else. If I get tips, they must be cash. I do carry $20 in change on me so that breaking down a $20 isn't an excuse.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nothing awkward about it after the first time! Either they'll tell you to run it for a certain amount, or you just ask em "How much do you want me to run it for?" That's all!
And then you say "Thank you SOO MUCH! I really appreciate it! Have a wonderful day!"


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

TrafficSlayer said:


> I don't use square or anything else. If I get tips, they must be cash. I do carry $20 in change on me so that breaking down a $20 isn't an excuse.


You may want to consider square. It's easy, the transaction clears super fast, and no I am not a salesman for them LOL


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nothing awkward about it after the first time! Either they'll tell you to run it for a certain amount, or you just ask em "How much do you want me to run it for?" That's all!
> And then you say "Thank you SOO MUCH! I really appreciate it! Have a wonderful day!"


I appreciate ya! That's my catch phrase. Actually picked up from listening to President Bush Jr. ... He always said it so smooth.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the premise of this thread.

to the customer:

"you know they cut the fares this week 20%, that was my tip."


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Designed a little flyer to post at some hotspots for pickups. Cheap to copy in black and white and it gets attention. Going to do a few more with different messages. It actually came out way better than it looks in the scan I did here.


----------



## rayace01 (Jul 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> BTW I don't need a jar in my nasty old cab, people just throw money because they like me and know tips aren't included. That's why they need to know they aren't included here too ... because uber is better.
> 
> Also, get a square register for free and accept credit tips or street fares for a tiny % and the swipe takes literally 20-30 seconds! No driver should be without the square ever.


I like the PayPal app. It shows up immediately and they offer a MC to use the funds immediately. . Use it for fuel etc.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

New town move!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's a better look at the flyer, although I wouldn't actually color copy it.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Designed a little flyer to post at some hotspots for pickups. Cheap to copy in black and white and it gets attention. Going to do a few more with different messages. It actually came out way better than it looks in the scan I did here.


That's great, except there was no gratuity before August 8th (or ever) on UberX.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> You may want to consider square. It's easy, the transaction clears super fast, and no I am not a salesman for them LOL


OTS, what is the merchant fee? Do you have a choice of what merchant service you can use?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LuLu said:


> OTS, what is the merchant fee? Do you have a choice of what merchant service you can use?


It's 2.75% no matter if they use visa.MC.Amex.Discover. It's basically just a simple swiper that plugs into your phone or tablet.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I use Square on my food truck...paypal is like Uber


----------



## rayace01 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've used PayPal. It shows up immediately


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Wait until Paypal burns you and locks up your account for 3 months...


----------



## rayace01 (Jul 30, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Wait until Paypal burns you and locks up your account for 3 months...


What happened?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> BTW I don't need a jar in my nasty old cab, people just throw money because they like me and know tips aren't included. That's why they need to know they aren't included here too ... because uber is better.
> 
> Also, get a square register for free and accept credit tips or street fares for a tiny % and the swipe takes literally 20-30 seconds! No driver should be without the square ever.


I have had square from the beginning, Clients love it,

But be Warned,
Give square it's own bank account,
If a client requests a chargeback, you don't want square dipping into your normal checking account without notice.


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Just wanted to see if anyone else has come up with ideas to spread the word about tipping.
> 
> I went with extreme measures this weekend. Check out the story here.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/unofficial-old-town-scottsdale-thread.1900/


Www.tap2tip.com. That's my solution to tips work good for me. Sign up and use my promo code 1rwl 
Sign up on the google play store. It's not available in the apple store yet. I used my android phone and it worked great


----------



## paulm (Jul 4, 2014)

So Uber is allowing drivers to do this now? Wasn't it if this sort of thing was reported, drivers got deactivated?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it's gotta be pretty hard to claim the tip is still included in the fare. The video I saw also made it very clear you can accept tips.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nothing awkward about it after the first time! Either they'll tell you to run it for a certain amount, or you just ask em "How much do you want me to run it for?" That's all!
> And then you say "Thank you SOO MUCH! I really appreciate it! Have a wonderful day!"


Intuit (the turbo tax people) also offer a free credit card swipe gizmo that you plug into your phone. I got one yesterday. It is easy, free and connects to your checking account. Per swipe cost is similar to square register.


----------



## ILFOrlandoDriver (Aug 15, 2014)

rayace01 said:


> I've used PayPal. It shows up immediately


I haven't even thought about PayPal! Great idea


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I carry the square reader in the car, just in case...

the extra thirty seconds it takes to do the CC transaction is worth the couple bucks you get.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> BTW I don't need a jar in my nasty old cab, people just throw money because they like me and know tips aren't included. That's why they need to know they aren't included here too ... because uber is better.
> 
> Also, get a square register for free and accept credit tips or street fares for a tiny % and the swipe takes literally 20-30 seconds! No driver should be without the square ever.


Hi, there.

Can you tell me how to get a square for free? I'd like to have one.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

ILFOrlandoDriver said:


> I haven't even thought about PayPal! Great idea


How do you use Paypal? With the square?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> Can you tell me how to get a square for free? I'd like to have one.
> 
> ...


https://squareup.com/?sro=1
You can download the app, sign up and request your free reader in to be sent by mail.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> How do you use Paypal? With the square?


PayPal and square are two different things. Square is your own personal CC processing system. You swipe and process the CC on your phone by using the Square Reader. The money is then deposited in your back acc. next day.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess I am one of the few drivers who likes the no tipping thing. I think it makes the uber process easy and smooth for both parties, and no doubt makes passengers more likely to use the service.

When asked, 'is the tip included' I make clear that there is no tip included, and also no tip expected. I point out that there is a difference between 'tip included' and 'no tip necessary'. The analogy is I use is flight attendants and UPS drivers. You pay for flights and to ship packages, and those employees are compensated for their work/service. However no part of your fare or their paycheck is a 'tip'. You pay for a service, they provide it and are paid for it.

Now don't get me wrong, I think that uberX fares are way too low for the service provided. I think that fares need to be raised in order to fairly compensate drivers and for uber to retain quality drivers. But I see the 'no tipping, no cash, no card needed' as a great thing about uber. I think uber should probably work to deactivate drivers who are so proactive in asking for or encouraging tips. YMMV.


----------



## ILFOrlandoDriver (Aug 15, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> How do you use Paypal? With the square?


If they have the app on their phone, all they need to do is type in your phone number or email and they can send you money


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> I guess I am one of the few drivers who likes the no tipping thing. I think it makes the uber process easy and smooth for both parties, and no doubt makes passengers more likely to use the service.
> 
> When asked, 'is the tip included' I make clear that there is no tip included, and also no tip expected. I point out that there is a difference between 'tip included' and 'no tip necessary'. The analogy is I use is flight attendants and UPS drivers. You pay for flights and to ship packages, and those employees are compensated for their work/service. However no part of your fare or their paycheck is a 'tip'. You pay for a service, they provide it and are paid for it.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I think that uberX fares are way too low for the service provided. I think that fares need to be raised in order to fairly compensate drivers and for uber to retain quality drivers. But I see the 'no tipping, no cash, no card needed' as a great thing about uber. I think uber should probably work to deactivate drivers who are so proactive in asking for or encouraging tips. YMMV.


Hope you are not in Scottsdale LOL ... seriously I think the whole thing runs smoother without tips but the rates are too low not to be getting tips. UPS drivers and flight attendants are making way more and aren't tearing up their own rides.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> UPS drivers and flight attendants are making way more and aren't tearing up their own rides.


Agreed. But I think it is a good way to explain a serive industry in which there is just no tipping. None included, none expected and none given. I don't want people thinking a tip is included.

But I definately agree drivers need to make more. I just think it should happen with higher fares, not with tips.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Instead of Square and PayPal, I'm using Spark Pay..it's backed by Capital One and fees are 2.75% per swipe. Money is transferred automatically to my bank account after a few days. Also to UberX drivers, br careful if you're accepting money without commercial insurance. It can lead to some grim consequences. Yet given the poverty rates on X I understand the hustle...lol!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I just ordered the competing product from Amazon. 1.75% fee until 1/1/2016 then 2.5%. I have no idea if I can ever use this but its $10 and that is credited toward your first transactions. Who knows it might come in handy. I deliver calzones too. Or if I ever decide to deliver Senor Pizza with extra anchovies

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009AMF5XG/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

mp775 said:


> That's great, except there was no gratuity before August 8th (or ever) on UberX.


There was last year... they removed it in September 2013 after a lawsuit accusing them of taking their commission on tips... coincidentally Uber also advertised they were dropping their rates by 20% at the same time.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> Can you tell me how to get a square for free? I'd like to have one.
> 
> ...


http://squareup.com

I've been using it for 4 years for my photography business, never had any issues.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> Can you tell me how to get a square for free? I'd like to have one.
> 
> ...


Let me be clear that I am not looking for Square for Uber/tip purposes. I have some items to sell on my company's bulletin board.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I also use Square for my other business, I sell mini donuts and fresh squeezed lemonade at fairs, festivals and farmers markets. The ability to swipe a card has increased my sales. They also have nice business reports to allow for tracking what and how is being sold. Or you can use it for tips. The fee is 2.75% for swiping, more for keying in the charge.


----------



## Hangingaround79 (Aug 20, 2014)

I think everyone should Tweet and make Facebook posts that tips are not included with UberX, get the word out!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a semi argument with a lady over tips with uber. she said a uber driver told her it wasn't legal to tip the driver. wtf? I said of course, it isn't required to tip at all but it wasn't illegal either. im starting to think that the drivers who are saying such things must be cab drivers trying to undermine the rest of us so they can double dip so to speak.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I had a semi argument with a lady over tips with uber. she said a uber driver told her it wasn't legal to tip the driver. wtf? I said of course, it isn't required to tip at all but it wasn't illegal either. im starting to think that the drivers who are saying such things must be cab drivers trying to undermine the rest of us so they can double dip so to speak.


You right, you got us, all us cab drivers are the reason uber has gone to hell.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> You right, you got us, all us cab drivers are the reason uber has gone to hell.


not all. but id think a good chunk at least in my market might be doing this.

hell I think I get more props(aka 5 star) for being one of the few drivers in my market who is fluent in English and can converse with all pax. at least that's what a few riders said so far.lol.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

After a little thought, a 10% tip makes the difference between making a living and working for nothing. If tips can cover your fuel, uber almost works.

Can anybody tell me if the deduct sales tax in PHX?


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> not all. but id think a good chunk at least in my market might be doing this.
> 
> hell I think I get more props(aka 5 star) for being one of the few drivers in my market who is fluent in English and can converse with all pax. at least that's what a few riders said so far.lol.


ROTFLMAO!!!

You are so right. That's the one comment I get all the time.

They say, it's nice to have a driver that they can talk too, have a normal conversation, that they can understand what they are saying.

So much of the 5 stars is about relating to the customer on some level.

See if you can find out, there area of interest, then ask them questions about it.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Hangingaround79 said:


> I think everyone should Tweet and make Facebook posts that tips are not included with UberX, get the word out!


Hahaha!!! Words already out.

I get many customers that say, I don't care what Uber says, this is for you, thank you.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Hahaha!!! Words already out.
> 
> I get many customers that say, I don't care what Uber says, this is for you, thank you.


I get the opposite and frankly, I rather just go with "what the other previous uber driver said" instead of risking getting 4 stars or less. at this point, im sure ig otten a few of those since my rating is now 4.7


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I had a semi argument with a lady over tips with uber. she said a uber driver told her it wasn't legal to tip the driver. wtf? I said of course, it isn't required to tip at all but it wasn't illegal either. im starting to think that the drivers who are saying such things must be cab drivers trying to undermine the rest of us so they can double dip so to speak.


I actually was under the impression tips were included as a new driver, starting I'm June 2014 - lots of mis-information out there.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Tip in Uber?? what is that??? I work in San Francisco CA, I have around 500 trips and I have a 4.87 overall rating. I offer water and gum to my passenger. When it come to tip in my carrier with Uber I only have get $20.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I actually was under the impression tips were included as a new driver, starting I'm June 2014 - lots of mis-information out there.


When I received my "training" I was told to decline tips twice and could accept on the third offer. If asked, say tips were included. Now they (Uber) know that tips are a hot button, they are backing off. While not making it easy by having tip in the app, and still advertising the service as convenient and cashless (so there is no need to tip), they don't appear to explicitly say tips are included. Because if they are included, they can't take a commission out of them, and they are taking 20% ( I believe there is a class action law suit about this, among other things).


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ylneo said:


> Tip in Uber?? what is that??? I work in San Francisco CA, I have around 500 trips and I have a 4.87 overall rating. I offer water and gum to my passenger. When it come to tip in my carrier with Uber I only have get $20.


I don't know what level of uber you are, but me, as an X, frankly don't give water out or candy,gum,etc.(which im sure attributes to my 4.7 avg score) quite frankly, when people comment to me about uber, I tell them (in a good way ) that uber is the wal-mart of peer rides and im an offshore employee of them. I say It in a way that gives hints that no, tips aren't included (similar to healthcare for non corporate wal mart employees)and they shouldn't expect VIP service when you crave champagne on a beer budget.(for that, you got BLACK)


----------

